
Create a Custom Piece of Blown Glass - DorisVader
http://benicianglassbynourot.blogspot.com/2011/01/create-custom-piece-of-blown-glass.html
======
pasbesoin
I like the Nourot Studio, have visited it, and own some of their glass.
Nonetheless, this is not HN content; it is an advertisement/solicitation.

